# ajuda



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 19:46)

boas queria meter umas imagens no forum mas como faço para as meter?

cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 20:52)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas queria meter umas imagens no forum mas como faço para as meter?
> 
> cumprimentos


Olá.

Tens de colocar as imagens num site para o efeito. O mais utilizador aqui na nossa comunidade é o http://www.imageshack.us/ .

Só tens de fazer browse da imagem que tens no teu disco:










Carregas em "host it!" e aparece-te a página em baixo:






Só tens de copiar o link que está sinalizado. Também podes colocar outros mas eu prefiro último.

Por fim com esse link só tens de na tua mensagem colocar entre os "símbolos"   [ IMG]  [ /IMG] o link copiado

NOTA: Tem atenção ao tamanho das imagens pois imagens muito grandes desformatam a aparência do forum....

Outro pormenor, não podes subir imagens com mais de 1024K ou 1MB


Fui muito breve mas espero que tenha sido claro.


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 21:31)

ok obrigado pelo tempo disponibilizado melhor explicação era dificil

cumprimentos


----------

